# Series 3 and older unit ugrade suggestions



## meb577 (May 1, 2006)

Dear TiVO,

Please take the following into consideration in the next generation of TiVO software. I currently have a Directv HD Tivo and a Diretv SD TiVo, and I love them both but there are a few things that annoy me as well. I want the Series 3 and would like to see the following features included in it and maybe even for those SD TiVOs to be upgraded (the ones that make sense for an SD TiVO).

Let us defrag the hard drive, it will make it run much better after months of use. I have 3 Panasonic HDD recorders and they all run great as they allow this option which I use every 2-3 months.

Allow us the option to shut off the hard drive when in standby unless it's recording. Running a hard drive 24/7 takes years off it's life. It also would use less electricity. If the reason it has to run is because the software and/or guide data are on the drive, then I strongly suggest you put it in firmware and RAM.

Allow different buffer options 30 min. 60 min. etc.

Series 3 only, allow simultaneous SD and HD outputs. This lets us watch it in the other room with an SD TV, or record to VCR/DVD Recorder without having to change the resolution of the signal feeding the main TV.

Series 3 only, make sure that SATA port works from the start. Being able to expand the storage size of the unit easily and inexpensively will help us as users as well as TiVO because it will be a major selling point.

I know it's late in the game but these things would help a lot.

Thanks,

Mike.


----------

